# The Incredible Custom Fit Cardigan



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm posting this as a download for those who are looking.
Happy Knitting!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Terrific! TNX


----------



## arealasset (Jul 26, 2011)

Saved for future use. Thanks!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Great Info.....


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

Stablebummom said:


> I'm posting this as a download for those who are looking.
> Happy Knitting!


I downloaded that a few weeks ago. The stitch numbers didn't make any sense to me. One thing I tried it with gave 2.5 stitches at the sleeve top. I tried it with stitch numbers from a standard pattern and it worked better. There was one part where it said the number of stitches was always the same. How can you have the same number regardless of yarn thickness and garment size? If anyone can make sense of it and explain it to me I'd be grateful.


----------



## Michelle57 (Jul 13, 2011)

Fantastic help you are a true gem thank you


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

Downloaded until I have enough skill.....


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you - good to have


----------



## lbn (Dec 15, 2011)

what do I click after I click download?


----------



## susiebearsie (Jun 30, 2011)

:-D Thank you so much for posting this! I love to find patterns for instructions for customizing wearables


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you! Already printed it off.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I couldn't open the file.


----------



## textileshed (Jun 13, 2012)

This looks like a really well written pattern, thank you so much for sharing! I have done a number of raglans and saddle shoulder jumpers, they are just classic - either plain or with cable. Do you know Elizabeth Zimmermann's books? That is where I learned what I know...
Regards. Swantje


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

lbn said:


> what do I click after I click download?


down in the bottom left corner of your screen you should be able to click to open the file; then just save it wherever you save your patterns or print it out if that's what you do....


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> I'm posting this as a download for those who are looking.
> Happy Knitting!


I posted this a couple of years ago thanks for posting it again for all the ones who didn't see my post. I use this such a lot I have knitted baby clothes and adult clothes using different stitch patterns and it is so easy. and every one looks different.


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

mrscp1946 said:


> Stablebummom said:
> 
> 
> > I'm posting this as a download for those who are looking.
> ...


OK, it must be me that got it wrong. I'll try it again.


----------



## shealynnmarie (Oct 1, 2011)

I just made my first sweater and have had trouble finding another raglan pattern I like. Thanks so much, I am on to my next sweater!!!!


----------



## LoisDC (Apr 28, 2011)

Love the idea of one pattern for all. Is there a picture of what it might look like?


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks very much! Just printed the pattern out!


----------



## Cakelady973 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you so much for this great information-you have helped me so much I just hope some time in the future I can help someone else the same way-this is a great community and I am lucky to have found you all-thanks again-Cynthia


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

thank you . will try this one


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## patjanuary (May 10, 2011)

I was not able to download the pattern-is there another way?
Thanks,
Pat J.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I am going to put this on my to-do list. I want a couple of sweaters for next winter and I would like to make them myself.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you for posting this..


----------



## lbn (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks I will try that.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> I'm posting this as a download for those who are looking.
> Happy Knitting!


Thank you!!


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you so much for this!


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

patjanuary said:


> I was not able to download the pattern-is there another way?
> Thanks,
> Pat J.


If you can't open try this:

http://www.woolworks.org/patterns/raglan.html


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks this is very helpful.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

These directions would also work for crochet, once you know the gauge in which you're working.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Is this method used for a pattern that already exists, or is it a 'stand alone' pattern? Does anyone have a picture of the sweater. I guess I just can't wrap my head around the whole thing.
Thanks.


----------



## MayUk (Jun 11, 2012)

I tried to download it but I got various folders and when I tried to open them it looked like a load of gibberish. I think that the files need "unzipping" but I don't know how. Is there an easy way to obtain a printout?


----------



## Cayte (May 28, 2012)

Has anyone got a picture of what it looks like finished? 
Thanks for the post.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I tried, and all I downloaded was a half page of numbers. Carolyn


----------



## AuntVay (Jun 26, 2011)

It looks intimidating, but wonderful. Are there pictures of some finished products?


----------



## JudyE (Nov 17, 2011)

Sorry, went to download and I got a message that it is corrupted.


----------



## JudyE (Nov 17, 2011)

Sorry, went to download and I got a message that it is corrupted.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

The downloaded file is in Word 2007 format, which isn't backwards compatible with earlier Word versions, so I converted it to a pdf and attached it. Please let me know if it doesn't work.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Patricia C: Thanks so much converting this to a PDF file!! :thumbup: I have it saved and ready to give a try. Carlene


----------



## JudyE (Nov 17, 2011)

I am still getting the corrupted pop-up. Unsure if it is you or my computer. I am still using XL but I usually get PDF files. Oh well - sounds like a nice pattern.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for pdf ing the pattern. I can do this. Carolyn


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

JudyE, try refreshing the page and then right-clicking the download link and "Save As..." Sometimes the browser/system combination just gets itself twisted up and just won't do the right thing. <sigh>

If you like, PM me and I can e-mail you the pdf file.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Patricia, can you tell us how you converted to PDF ?


----------



## Ashenlachie (Dec 3, 2011)

this will only save as a "DOCX" file for me and windows cannot open it. (I use Mozilla , does it work with IE?)


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

How do you refresh a page? Carolyn


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

wilbo said:


> Patricia, can you tell us how you converted to PDF ?


Sure! Years ago I downloaded a free pdf creator called PrimoPDF at http://www.primopdf.com and the app is still there and available for Windows and Mac.

It is a print driver, not a stand-alone app. You install it following the directions, then when you want to convert a document, you choose Print and in the dialogue box you choose PrimoPDF as the printer. There are two dialogues that come up; the first one lets you choose resolution (how sharp/how memory intensive) the output pdf is, and name it, and choose where to save it; the second dialogue looks just like a regular 'Save As' dialogue box.

The great thing about PrimoPDF is that it's WYSIWYG, so if you can open and print a document, you can convert it.

There is also an online converter at their site.

For splitting pdfs (removing some pages or creating new documents from one) or merging pdfs, you can do it online for free at http://foxyutils.com/blog/archive/

I'm going to post this as its own topic so that people can find it easier. I hope this helps! I use these all the time.

P.S. Microsoft Word 2007 can convert to pdf within itself as part of the program.


----------



## MayUk (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you Patricia, it worked fine this time. :lol:


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

carolyn tolo said:


> How do you refresh a page? Carolyn


Mozilla Firefox and Internet Explorer: look at the right end of the URL address bar; there is an arrow creating a clockwise circle there which is the Refresh button. If you click on it, the page reloads 'from scratch' and updates/changes based on what is happening on the page's website/server.

In Firefox it's called 'reload the page' and can also be found by right-clicking on the page's tab. When you reload a page (or while the page is loading for the first time), the icon changes to the 'stop loading' x button.

In IE it's also accessed at F5.

I don't use Safari or Chrome so don't know how to do it in those browsers--sorry!


----------



## lekkera (Apr 17, 2012)

somehow in my down load...it gave me other things instead...is in a pdf file?


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

lekkera said:


> somehow in my down load...it gave me other things instead...is in a pdf file?


Yes, the one I posted is a pdf. Here it is again.

If your download seems to be working incorrectly, try right-clicking the link and choose Save As... then specify that it is a pdf. Some ISPs regularly make hash out of downloaded file, I'm sorry to say!


----------



## lekkera (Apr 17, 2012)

thank you...it worked this time. :-D :-D 
Nancy


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

You're welcome! I subscribe to the Daisy-Picking School of Technology:
(Daisy in hand, plucking petals) Technology loves me, technology loves me not, technology loves me, technology....

The things I know how to do, I do well, and since I'm a teacher I tend to know how to explain things--I think


----------



## carolyne (Sep 23, 2011)

textileshed said:


> This looks like a really well written pattern, thank you so much for sharing! I have done a number of raglans and saddle shoulder jumpers, they are just classic - either plain or with cable. Do you know Elizabeth Zimmermann's books? That is where I learned what I know...
> Regards. Swantje


Your picture of that sweater took my breath away...Im ready to make my first sweater..been throwing around doing an easy top down on circulars but really more than anything wish to understand how to make a sweater fit which means seaming..i love the saddle shoulders & raglan styles..i found a free class on knitpicks on how to make your own customized raglan. so im tossing around easy top down on circulars or raglan..
carolyne


----------



## carolyne (Sep 23, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> I'm posting this as a download for those who are looking.
> Happy Knitting!


my computer is saying "windows cannot open this file because it needs to know what program created it" so its giving me the option of either browsing to find the program(which i have no idea) or it says "choose from a list" which i know the list will be the list in my computer" hmmm what to do ?
carolyne


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

carolyne said:


> Stablebummom said:
> 
> 
> > I'm posting this as a download for those who are looking.
> ...


Stablebummom's original document is a Word 2007 document (.docx) and can only be opened by Word 2007 (not earlier versions) or OpenOffice. So if you don't have either of those programs, that document won't open.

The document I posted is a pdf, which should open in any free pdf reader (Adobe Acrobat Reader being the best-known, Foxit Reader being a more stable/less crazy free pdf reader). If you scroll back up and look for my name (PatriciaCecilia) you should find it.


----------



## textileshed (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, I love that sweater, too!
As I mentioned, there is a great tutorial in Elizabeth Zimmermann's book 'The Knitting Workshop', it should not cost a lot of money on Amazon, she has got a hilarious writing style and makes you understand the foundation of those raglan, saddle and yoke jumpers! Happy knitting!
Swantje


----------



## muriel e (Jun 22, 2012)

thank you for the pattern, hoping to progress from small things to something bigger. muriel e .


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a question. I got a really good start on one of these for my daughter, I ended up frogging it. I will do it again though, she loves the yarn I just need to get more confident with it.

She would like a bolero type jacket. instead of doing the middle front stitches all at one time, could you space them out like the first additions? Add one on each end till you had the correct number for the front? what about the band on the sweater? could it be done like a shrug? Pick up stitches all the way around and do a few rows in seed stitch? maybe? or ribbing? I hope someone can make sense out of these questions. I like this pattern because I can adjust it to my needles and my yarn.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Dreamfli said:


> I have a question. I got a really good start on one of these for my daughter, I ended up frogging it. I will do it again though, she loves the yarn I just need to get more confident with it.
> 
> She would like a bolero type jacket. instead of doing the middle front stitches all at one time, could you space them out like the first additions? Add one on each end till you had the correct number for the front? what about the band on the sweater? could it be done like a shrug? Pick up stitches all the way around and do a few rows in seed stitch? maybe? or ribbing? I hope someone can make sense out of these questions. I like this pattern because I can adjust it to my needles and my yarn.


Dreamfli,
If by 'bolero' your daughter means an upper-body small cardigan sweater with a V neck that fastens where the V meets and then the sides sweep away in a curved fashion, I don't see why not! You would follow the directions for a V-neck cardigan, and as soon as you have made 2 or 3 rows at the bottom of the V, you would start decreasing rather rapidly to form the rounded edges. (The reason I say '2 or 3 rows' is so that there is enough knitting to support a clasp/frog/ties; trying to make the closure work off just one row would pull at the knitting too much.)

Then you could pick up all around and knit a band, or even just finish it with a row of reverse single crochet all around which would give it a rolled-cording-edge look.

I think the easiest thing to do in that case would be to make a paper pattern template of what the front halves should look like on your daughter, and then as you are knitting keep comparing the work to the template. If your daughter wears a greater than B-cup, you can shape the bustline using short rows; otherwise, the stretch of the fabric should suffice. (If you aren't familiar with short rows, Craftsy has an excellent free video tutorial going at the moment.)

I hope this helps!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Patricia Cecilia said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question. I got a really good start on one of these for my daughter, I ended up frogging it. I will do it again though, she loves the yarn I just need to get more confident with it.
> ...


Thank you so much, it did help immensely and gives me a really good place to get to it. I all ready signed up for the short row class just hadn't used it yet.

I am not sure if Bolero is what she is wanting or just a short sweater, but either way I can make it now. Love this pattern.


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> I'm posting this as a download for those who are looking.
> Happy Knitting!


Sounds like a wonderful project for our knitting group. Thank you, thank you. I have been looking for something of a challenge for our good group of ladies.
I just love KP for all the opportunities.
KathyM


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> I'm posting this as a download for those who are looking.
> Happy Knitting!


Sounds like a wonderful project for our knitting group. Thank you, thank you. I have been looking for something of a challenge for our good group of ladies.
I just love KP for all the opportunities.
KathyM


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Glad to be of help! For any crocheters, the top-down method is best exemplified in Doris Chan's book Everyday Crochet. She also writes the patterns in that book for sizes from 32"-50" bust and explains how to make the math work for you to make a flattering, well-fitting garment. I liked this book so much that I bought a copy.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## eclara (Feb 14, 2011)

thank u


----------



## Lisadw (Aug 10, 2012)

Is there a picture of this?


----------



## carolyne (Sep 23, 2011)

textileshed said:


> This looks like a really well written pattern, thank you so much for sharing! I have done a number of raglans and saddle shoulder jumpers, they are just classic - either plain or with cable. Do you know Elizabeth Zimmermann's books? That is where I learned what I know...
> Regards. Swantje


i just got 2 of her books, knitting without tears and knitters almanac..what is your favorite book of hers? i love love love her writing style..i know its not like the regular pattern format most are used to but im venturing towards making that first sweater and i hear EZ is the know how queen..i also got knitting a sweater in plain english..darn near read the whole book all ready..I'll be knitting a year in september. do you think its smarter to start out making something like a tank top or short sleeve sweater or did you just dive right on in and knit a sweater..im amazed with all the ways to knit shoulders. i love the saddle straps...
carolyne
ps..the sweater you posted was the most amazing sweater i've ever seen


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Interesting pattern.


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks so much for the post and download.


----------



## DeaconsWife (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you! I love a good raglan over a fitted-sleeve or set-in-sleeve pattern any day!!


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

MayUk said:


> I tried to download it but I got various folders and when I tried to open them it looked like a load of gibberish. I think that the files need "unzipping" but I don't know how. Is there an easy way to obtain a printout?


Here it is as a pdf


----------



## suetf (Nov 21, 2012)

I am sure everyone must have thanked you for this - but I must too. With my daughter and family in New Zealand it is wonderful to be able to knit to size when they are not here for me to hold it against them. All she has to do is send the measurements. GREAT and thank you for sharing. God Bless
Suetf (South Africa)


----------



## SpangleB (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for this. Is there a picture available of a finished item?


----------



## Lodi (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you. I can see so many ways for different stitches to use with this pattern


----------



## Amaw (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------



## aloham58 (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm looking to try my first sweater, and this may be it!


----------

